# what I have, and how to get more business?



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Howdy,
Been doing this for three seasons, I currently have about 7 driveway "accounts" (about $60 each on average). Four are all neighbors about 10 minutes away from me

I charge the same price unless it is over 10" (like a blizzard where I charge the amount + 1/2 (I talk to one guy that says he charges every 4", or every time he plow's  )

How could I go about getting more customers? Business card in mail box?

Thanks,
John


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Word to mouth always worked best for me, it does take some time.Also you could try fliers or getting a sign on your truck.I got two new parking lots last season without any advertising at all.


----------



## Plow Babe (Feb 4, 2003)

Hubjeep,
Just a note of caution, it is a federal offense to put anything in a mailbox without postage on it  You could try a doorknob hanger, direct mail; try to figured out what works best in your area. If you are looking for a service contractor of some sort, how do you usually go about it? That could give you an idea of where to spend your advertising $. Do a search here, this has been discussed a lot. Wishing you success! :waving:


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Good point, i always try to put any fliers either on a door hanger or inbetween doors if they have a double door.If the mailbox is the only option i fold it and stick it between the flag and hope it doesnt blow away


----------



## Got Snow (Jan 21, 2003)

i've had a really good response from "yard signs" (they are about the same as a realtors sign)

my sign reads "snowplowing 555-555-5555" thats it
$100 got me 7 signs

i put them in areas i want to target, right on the corners of streets in neighborhoods.

also, ask a current customer to see if you can stick it there. it helps to keep the accounts located somewhat close.


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

I have tried it all - yellow pages, newspaper, local paper, fliers, web page, etc. 

With 10 years of snowplowing advertising under my belt. Distributing flyers has always worked best for me, I avr. about 10% in call backs. This percentage of call back(responses), is way higher that all the other methods I have tried. Its a great way to let people no your in business, and the costs are minimal.

Chuck B.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Snoworks _
> *I have tried it all - yellow pages, newspaper, local paper, fliers, web page, etc...
> With 10 years of snowplowing advertising under my belt. Distributing flyers has always worked best for me... ... Its a great way to let people no your in business, and the costs are minimal.
> *


Thanks, I will try that. Did you put them in mailboxes?

When I first started I put up a couple flyers with my number on little tabs at the bottom. One lady called me and said how smart it was of me to do that. She is also the same lady who wants her driveway plowed *exactly* to the metal strip of edging dividing the grass from the driveway  

-John


----------



## Adams plowing (Oct 8, 2003)

Signs on the side of a truck drum up pretty good business...


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Do not put fliers in Mail boxes, if you do, you will be getting a phone call from your local Postmaster!

Chuck B.


----------



## EcoPlow (Jul 21, 2010)

Door hangers work great. I have my trucks painted to match my design theme, it's pretty bold. I'd say i get more calls from the hangers than from almost anything else. Just got another 500 of the hangers printed, I usually get about 50-70 clients from them.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

You can buy a box of elastic rubber bands and use these to hold the hangers onto the "handle" of the mailbox. That way the customer has to take the flyer off and see's it but you also aren't breaking any laws. Just don't attach it to both "handles" so the door doesn't open.


----------



## EcoPlow (Jul 21, 2010)

plowguy43;1052726 said:


> You can buy a box of elastic rubber bands and use these to hold the hangers onto the "handle" of the mailbox. That way the customer has to take the flyer off and see's it but you also aren't breaking any laws. Just don't attach it to both "handles" so the door doesn't open.


I completely agree, if the hanger is hung on the door, they have to physically remove it. 90% of people that remove something from a door take the time to at least look at it. Make it catchy and unique and they will actually read it and retain the information. (I have a masters in marketing) 
My company is all about being as green as possible, we used hemp instead of rubber bands, but it still does the same thing.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats some great marketing right there.


----------



## EcoPlow (Jul 21, 2010)

plowguy43;1052874 said:


> Thats some great marketing right there.


Thanks. Just finished another 500 of them


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

OMG, teh GREEN bandwagon, it's everywhere even here. 

This will attract customers though, I have had a few people say they want a Hybrid just because "it's better, right?"


----------

